# Smoke resistant jacket material?



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Now that the brass-monkey weather has arrived in full-blast my cigar-smoking has moved inside to a couple of great nearby cigar lounges. One of the problems I'm finding is that the warm suede jacket I usually wear in the winter now reeks of cigars to the point my wife won't let it in the house (and even _I_ find it pretty intense and not in a good way). A $40 trip to the dry-cleaners helped a little but didn't eliminate it.

One of the lounges I go to isn't all that well ventilated and I'm wondering if there's a winter-coat fabric out there I can buy that doesn't let cigar smoke permeate it as readily (and as permanently) as suede does. Anybody have any luck with this? Just to be clear, I'm talking New Jersey winter not Texas winter :smile:.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd wear it TO the lounge, but leave it in the car...as I think EVERYTHING sucks up cigar smoke and smells.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Leather jackets absorb nothing!


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

I wear a fleece pull over that doesn't seem to absorb the smell very much for some reason. I've come home from the b&m and barely smelled it, even with 5+ people in there. They do have a decent filter system, but other clothes, especially cotton seem to stink worse than the fleece.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I think synthetic fabrics will smell less than cotton based, but that might just be me. My polar fleece never seems to smell, but if i wear a cotton hoodie or something it picks up a lot more smell.

I leave my nice jacket in the car and switch to a fleece when i walk into the cigar lounge.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a straight jacket that seems to do a good job....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I have a straight jacket that seems to do a good job....


Well put it back on and bring back my scary clown!op2:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Leather jackets absorb nothing!


I have a hoodie I use to smoke outside, but my leather jacket works wonders. It keeps me very warm while not stinking at all after a cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Broz said:


> I have a hoodie I use to smoke outside, but my leather jacket works wonders. It keeps me very warm while not stinking at all after a cigar.


Yeah i find leather works well in smoking rooms leather sofa's and chairs are a must no carpet or drapes.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah i find leather works well in smoking rooms leather sofa's and chairs are a must no carpet or drapes.


I hate Carpet!!!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

buy a nice smoking jacket and leave it in your locker at the B&M


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I hate Carpet!!!


I am surprised it took that long to get that reply.......:whip:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> I am surprised it took that long to get that reply.......:whip:


would have been quicker, but stupid customers wanted something....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I hate Carpet!!!


What about clown suits are they smoke repellers?op2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What about clown suits are they smoke repellers?op2:


If you forget to take your red nose off it will burn!!!!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

carhardt/dickies like jackets do really well at this.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll check into these. Basically, if it's 20 degrees with a howling wind I'm not wearing a light wind-breaker or a cotton hoodie. I need something warm as hell that won't stink up the kitchen (our usual point of entry) once I get home. Cigars are nice but a HappyWife™ is nicer!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a jacket that I can put into a washer. Although it probably would not work well up North being so cold...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Be a man and tell your wife to deal with it!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The guys that talk like that are usually whipped!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
ound:ound:ound:
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The guys that talk like that are usually whipped!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> ound:ound:ound:
> :banana::banana::banana:


A good whipping is nice ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Giving is twice as much fun as receiving!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll 3rd leather jackets. Not only do they not absorb smell but you won't have to worry about melting a hole in it near as much as you would with fleece. Oh yeah, I hate carpet too.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Leather won't work. Leather is a skin. Skin is porous and absorbs orders. My wool jacket airs out fairly quickly, but for frequenting a lounge it won't work. It'll still smell strongly when you come home. Leather will absorb and keep the odor much longer, tho. I'm afraid there is probably no material that you can get a jacket made out of that will not absorb smoke. Try researching which materials air out the quickest and maybe get two jackets to alternate with if you smoke that often. Also, remember that heavier, thicker materials will more readily absorb and keep odors.

edit: You could also try using white vinegar, charcoal, or baking soda to help absorb the odor from your clothes while airing them out. If all else fails - febreeze maybe?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I'll 3rd leather jackets. Not only do they not absorb smell but you won't have to worry about melting a hole in it near as much as you would with fleece. Oh yeah, I hate carpet too.


That's absolutely right that's why all smoking lounges have Leather furniture no carpet or drapes. Fabric of any kind holds smoke and orders. 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

I am not a fan or carpet myself especially if it doesnt match the drapes!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's absolutely right that's why all smoking lounges have Leather furniture no carpet or drapes. Fabric of any kind holds smoke and orders.
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> I am not a fan or carpet myself especially if it doesnt match the drapes!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Leather furniture and wood floors are fire safe and just a luxury decor. A simple google search of "leather and smoke" will yield you page after page of how to remove smoke odors from leather. Why would a smoking lounge care if the furniture smells like cigar smoke? Who's going to notice (or even mind) if they're already surrounded by the smell? All fabric - natural, synthetic, skin, fur, hair, etc - absorbs orders.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I would invest in a nylon or goretex shell jacket that you can wash yourself. That way when it starts to acquire an aroma you can throw it in the washer and clean it yourself.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Short of silk..........
Imitation Leather (Vinyl) jackets work best.
The vinyl is less porous and treatment on the 
outer membrane is very resistant to smoke.
A waterproof nylon has similar characteristics, but
it must be waterproof....

I would avoid gortex since it is designed to breath
and proper cleaning and reconditioning get expensive.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a gorewash solution and haven't had a problem with mine. cost about $10 a bottle.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I always smoke naked. Just a quick hop in the shower and I am as fresh as a daisy!:caked:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I always smoke naked. Just a quick hop in the shower and I am as fresh as a daisy!:caked:


That gets a little cold and the shrinkage.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

And may be frowned upon in the B&M lounge I frequent as well.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

If you cant find the right jacket just use Fabreeze (spelling ? ) on the one that you do use. It does wonders !


----------

